# Sunsets at the Land Cut.



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I have always admired chicapesca's land cut sunsets and wanted to capture one.
I sweated bullets for 2 days...(Cloud cover). The 3rd day gave me a chance.
Its a magic place down there.
3rd pic is sunrise over 9 mile hole.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Make's me wish I was there right now. :cheers:


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Ha, me too Willie. Very nice Chief (and thank you)! It is a magical place. You captured the landcut experience in your pictures. Now I haven't kayaked down there and that is something I would like to try.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Cool pics Chief. Heard ya'll had a good trip down there. Glad to hear it!
Tight Knot


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

there is something in the sunsets (air) at this place that sets it apart from other sunsets... i don't know the area. where does the reddy/pink come from in the sky? 

chief, that third photo is a wall hanger. it's stunning.

what is 9 mile hole?

thank you for sharing these photos! 
rosesm


----------

